# Spohn's Compound Bottle can anyone tell me anything about this? How Old? Value? Thanks



## Millertyme (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## nhpharm (Dec 2, 2020)

A photo of the base may help with dating this, but looks like late 1920's or very early 1930's to me.  Worth very little unfortunately.


----------



## Millertyme (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi there, thanks, 
I love the bottle was just wondering about it. do not find Gold ones that often.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 2, 2020)

The bottle is actually clear, it's the contents that are colouring it gold.  It's not one that I'm familiar with personally, but I'd agree with Nhpharm that it dates to the 20s or 30s most likely.


----------



## Millertyme (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you, strange so whatever is in there has changed the color of the bottle?


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 2, 2020)

It has coated the inside of the bottle.  If you look horizontally through the base, you will see the true color of the bottle.  If you opened the bottle and washed the contents out, the entire bottle would be clear.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice bottle...as stated it is clear and not worth much but I would keep it.  Oil the cap to help preserve it.
I have seen older spohns compound bottles from around 1900 or so.  What’s nice is to display yours with an older and possibly newer version. 
I think that it’s a dog medicine for Distemper.


----------



## Millertyme (Dec 2, 2020)

MEDIC-372 said:


> Nice bottle...as stated it is clear and not worth much but I would keep it.  Oil the cap to help preserve it.
> I have seen older spohns compound bottles from around 1900 or so.  What’s nice is to display yours with an older and possibly newer version.
> I think that it’s a dog medicine for Distemper.


Oh wow! that is great info! I like the color, therfore I will leave it. I will oil the cap. Thanks good info to have since I just love old bottles, yet have never known much about them. So nice to have this forum! Thank you so much!! Appreciated!


----------



## Millertyme (Dec 2, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> It has coated the inside of the bottle.  If you look horizontally through the base, you will see the true color of the bottle.  If you opened the bottle and washed the contents out, the entire bottle would be clear.


The bottom has Diamond Circled, I believed Ohio Glass mark. Need to research, I am a bit behind in current bottle research. If I remember correctly I am thinking Ohio Glass. There is also a 7, 8 & 5. I see the clear horizontally. So awesome to learn this. Thank you!!


----------



## Millertyme (Dec 2, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Millertyme said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom has Diamond Circled, I believed Ohio Glass mark. Need to research, I am a bit behind in current bottle research. If I remember correctly I am thinking Ohio Glass. There is also a 7, 8 & 5. I see the clear horizontally. So awesome to learn this. Thank you!!
> ...


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 3, 2020)

1936 ad from the Kansas City Star


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 3, 2020)

1918 ad from Jasper Indiana


----------



## Millertyme (Dec 4, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> 1918 ad from Jasper Indiana
> 
> View attachment 215079


Awesome ad!! Thanks! $10 a dozen! I am in!


----------



## DavidW (Jan 3, 2022)

Millertyme said:


> The bottom has Diamond Circled, I believed Ohio Glass mark. Need to research, I am a bit behind in current bottle research. If I remember correctly I am thinking Ohio Glass. There is also a 7, 8 & 5. I see the clear horizontally. So awesome to learn this. Thank you!!


Hi Millertyme,
Your bottle was made by *Owens-Illinois Glass Company*.  Their first major glassmaker trademark was a "Diamond and oval with a small I in the middle". On some bottles the I  is hard to see, or not present. 

The "7" on the left indicates it was made at their  glass bottle plant in Alton, Illinois.  The number on the right is a date code (I assume you meant the number on the right is an 8). That would stand for 1938 or 1948, can't be sure which year is right.   The "5" below the logo is a mold number.     Nice bottle!  Any bottles made to contain veterinarian-related  products are neat and they are collectible, but since quite a few of them are still around they don't have a lot of monetary value (yet).


----------

